# has anyone done a dog bowl without a wrap



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone printed a dog bowl just using tape?
I have heard it can be done just wanted to know if anyone has actually tried it. Was thinking about getting some bowls and thought I would get imput first

Thanks


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

There was a thread a while back where someone claimed to have done one without a wrap. At the price of those things plus shipping I think I would invest in the wrap. I do coffe mugs, beer mugs and water bottles which come out great with the wraps and would not do them without one. If you really want to experiment I would try it on a coffee cup. You should get the same results but with little loss if it does not work.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Cjoe Design said:


> There was a thread a while back where someone claimed to have done one without a wrap. At the price of those things plus shipping I think I would invest in the wrap. I do coffe mugs, beer mugs and water bottles which come out great with the wraps and would not do them without one. If you really want to experiment I would try it on a coffee cup. You should get the same results but with little loss if it does not work.


Thanks Cory, I already use the tape on mugs in my mug press but had heard that someone had better results with the tape, but I would like to hear from someone that has actually done it. I do know someone that does the wraps but ruined several of them to start with because I think she said she couldn't get it tight enough

I may try that in the oven and see what happens on the mug, what temp would I do in an oven


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You will want 400 degrees F and you will want to keep it in the oven for 20 minutes. Remember though that you should not use the oven that you cook food in because the dyes get in there and you don't want that getting into your food.

I have wraps for the bowls, but haven't tried them yet. I have enough problems with wraps and presses and couldn't imagine doing it without pressure of some kind and tape would only hold the paper on to the bowl but wouldn't put pressure on it. I wonder if a big rubber band would work? No, it would probably melt in the oven. Maybe a huge clamp for hoses? Don't know if they make them that big. I don't know. You can try it, but I thought sublimation has to be put under pressure for the dye to transfer.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Loretta. I just thought I would give it a shot and see what happens but wanted to ask first. I know a girl that does them but she said she had some trouble with the wraps, maybe she has gotten that under control, I don't know

What kind of problems are you having with the wraps and presses?


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

martinwoods said:


> What kind of problems are you having with the wraps and presses?


I'm not having any problems with either now that I know how to use them. The only times now that I have any issues is when printing on cloth. 

The wraps are a bear to use. Hard to get on and I've had to drop them in water to cool them enough to unlock. I don't like the screw on kinds at all because you really need an automatic nut driver and I don't have one. Maybe I just need better mitts to prevent burns to my fingers. They also require a cook time of 20 minutes, but you can do more than one at a time.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I do alot of ceramic mugs steins and glas beer mugs and I have seperate wraps for them. They always come out perfect now. There was a time when I had problems and that was solved by simply adding a thermometer inside the oven. The built in temp was varying by about 15 deg which caused problems now I have go by actual inside temp instead of relying on the oven reading.


----------

